# American Made (2017 Tom Cruise film)



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 29, 2017)

As an 80s kid, I grew up watching a lot of Tom Cruise movies. However, the truth is that I lost interest in most Tom Cruise movies as I got older. He seemed to get into this rut of playing the same characters over and over again, and these characters usually aren't very fleshed out. He would occasionally remind me that he can actually act in movies like Collateral, Tropic Thunder, Born on the 4th of July, etc.

But every time he made a movie like a Mission Impossible movie, The Mummy, or Edge of Tomorrow, it just seemed like he was phoning it in.

American Made should put Cruise back on the map as a serious actor. He was awesome in this movie. Although he looked and talked like Tom Cruise, he seemed to disappear into this real life character of Barry Seal. For the first time in a long time, Cruise plays a very morally gray character.

Although I'm somewhat familiar with Pablo Escobar (thanks to the Narcos show), the Sandinistas, etc., I really didn't know much about this character, Barry Seal. If you don't know his life story, don't research it before watching this movie. This is the best acting I've seen Tom Cruise perform in a very long time. The first 30 minutes seemed like they were playing it safe, but the movie quickly escalates and gets really intense after about the 1 hour mark. The last 30-40 minutes were great.

9.3/10

So far, Cruise has been lucky enough to keep his youthful good looks. As he gets even older, I really hope he transitions away from playing action heroes and becomes a character actor who plays these types of roles. When he does, he is great.

This is not a documentary-style realistic portrayal the way Narcos is. The tone of the movie is very similar to what the trailer shows. There are a few times that get really tense, but, for the most part, it didn't feel like there were real stakes. But there were some really funny moments and also some pretty decent serious/drama moments. It's a bit of a dark comedy that doesn't ever get too dark.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't like him. Therefore, i will not watch his movies.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I don't like him. Therefore, i will not watch his movies.



Yeah, the whole scientology stuff is nuts. I don't have anything against the guy personally other than that. I just don't care for most of his movies in the past 10 years or so. But he was really good in this one, and it takes a lot for me to like a Tom Cruise movie these days.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2017)

Collateral was where he was the hit man, right? I did like him in that one.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Collateral was where he was the hit man, right? I did like him in that one.



Yes, that's the one. I liked him in that, but I liked Jamie Foxx even more in that movie. Cruise was good, because he wasn't playing the usual boy scout type character that he usually plays.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2017)

Jamie Foxx rocked in that movie. I liked the whole thing, actually. The rest of his movies...meh. (Cruise, not Jamie).


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 29, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Movies, TV and watching sports are for meatheads. Read a fucking book or take up martial arts or woodworking or something
> ...



I like that Cruise does his own stunts, some really crazy stuff too.. Did you see the Mission Impossible where he hung on outside a huge airplane while taking off?

I have a chromecast and binge watch on different people at different times and figure out how they tick , mostly action.

BTW: your video is not working

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I don't like him. Therefore, i will not watch his movies.


Just a suggestion...If you ever get a chance to watch Knight and Day with Tom Cruise and Camerion Diaz , it is a chick flick and it cracks me up..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 29, 2017)

I am going to go out on a limb here... I am betting that the movie goes something like this...

He is the best there is at some really cool skill, he has a girlfriend that is 20 years younger and hot as hell...using his superior skill and uncanny intellect he saves the day...but right before doing that - he almost gave everything up in self-loathing.
Am I right?....


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like him. Therefore, i will not watch his movies.
> ...


Saw some of it but turned the channel fairly quickly. Loath Cameron Diaz too.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> As an 80s kid, I grew up watching a lot of Tom Cruise movies. However, the truth is that I lost interest in most Tom Cruise movies as I got older. He seemed to get into this rut of playing the same characters over and over again, and these characters usually aren't very fleshed out. He would occasionally remind me that he can actually act in movies like Collateral, Tropic Thunder, Born on the 4th of July, etc.
> 
> But every time he made a movie like a Mission Impossible movie, The Mummy, or Edge of Tomorrow, it just seemed like he was phoning it in.
> 
> ...



Remake of Air America, (1990, Robert Downey Jr)

Won't even bother to watch it when it hits TV


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2017)

Whats with all the remakes? Did Hollyweird run out of imagination?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Whats with all the remakes? Did Hollyweird run out of imagination?


they ran out a long time ago.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Whats with all the remakes? Did Hollyweird run out of imagination?



This movie is not a remake of Air America.    They just have similar plots; pilots flying contraband for the CIA.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> As an 80s kid, I grew up watching a lot of Tom Cruise movies. However, the truth is that I lost interest in most Tom Cruise movies as I got older. He seemed to get into this rut of playing the same characters over and over again, and these characters usually aren't very fleshed out. He would occasionally remind me that he can actually act in movies like Collateral, Tropic Thunder, Born on the 4th of July, etc.
> 
> But every time he made a movie like a Mission Impossible movie, The Mummy, or Edge of Tomorrow, it just seemed like he was phoning it in.
> 
> ...



Edge of Tomorrow was an excellent sci-fi action movie.  I enjoyed it much more than Collateral, which I thought was just average.

I'm interested in American Made, the trailers look good, but I'll wait for it to come to DVD or Amazon/Netflix probably.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 1, 2017)

I watched a bit of this on the internet. Seemed ok but it didn't hold my attention and I opted to take my grandson shopping for sports outfits instead.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 1, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > As an 80s kid, I grew up watching a lot of Tom Cruise movies. However, the truth is that I lost interest in most Tom Cruise movies as I got older. He seemed to get into this rut of playing the same characters over and over again, and these characters usually aren't very fleshed out. He would occasionally remind me that he can actually act in movies like Collateral, Tropic Thunder, Born on the 4th of July, etc.
> ...


Naw

I watched about 30 minutes of it and unless my memory is just shit, it was nothing like that.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



I'd give it about, what, a 70-30 chance your memory is right?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 1, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Lol

Tonight? 10-90

Now what? Bring it!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



In my defense, I have no idea what your current level of alcohol consumption is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 2, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Mar 10, 2018)

Just watched it...I'd pass.  And I like Tom Cruise as an actor.  Mission Impossible Rogue Nation is in my top 50 action films.

Nothing wrong with Cruise's acting in this movie...and it has a great sound track...but Meh.  Not much of a plot,  not much tension,  not much character development... and not much action.

Air America was far superior.

I only paid one dollar to see this movie from the RedBox...and that was too much.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > As an 80s kid, I grew up watching a lot of Tom Cruise movies. However, the truth is that I lost interest in most Tom Cruise movies as I got older. He seemed to get into this rut of playing the same characters over and over again, and these characters usually aren't very fleshed out. He would occasionally remind me that he can actually act in movies like Collateral, Tropic Thunder, Born on the 4th of July, etc.
> ...



Agree,  Edge of Tomorrow couldn't be much better.  It's a movie I have enjoyed watching over and over again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Tonight was dinner & a movie!


----------

